# Anyone listen to punk while blazing?



## topknot (Nov 27, 2008)

Ive been smoking pot for a while now, and i pretty much can define myself as a punk. And, damn, I find no better music to listen to while smoking than punk... or ambient black metal, but that's a different story.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

i love punk music, but not really my "blazing music"

hmm if had any it would be rap maybe, i dont have blazing music, just music i enjoy


----------



## topknot (Nov 28, 2008)

rap is pretty much the bomb, as far as the old stuff goes, Nas is really good, so is Gza and Rza's solo stuff, 36 chambers by wu tang is REALLY definitive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2008)

[youtube]eAqeA5Hc0K4[/youtube]


----------



## topknot (Nov 28, 2008)

Yah yah charged gbh! Sick boy!


----------



## haveacigar91 (Nov 29, 2008)

crank up tha rancid.


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

Rancid kicks ass!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm all about punk when I'm smoking or just chillen. Misfits, AFI (old), Bad Religion, and Rancid just to name a few of my favorites

Tom


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dropkick Murpheys are kool dont forget Dead Kennedys,Not what i call stoner music but ill listen anyway.


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

Flogging Molly too


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 1, 2008)

im not going to say any of those arent real punk bands

but if you want punk......ill list some from my collection (the bold ones are all that is awesome)

adicts, angelic upstarts, anti-patsy, aus rotten, BAD BRAINS, black flag, blanks 77, BLITZ, bomb the music industry, the BUSINESS, chaos 88, the clash, cock sparrer, cockney rejects, combat 84, CONVICTS OF SOCIETY, dead boys, dead kennedys, destruct, devo, the DISAFFECTED, the exploited, fleas and lice, the fucking wrath, gbh, the GERMS, get a grip, guitar wolf, INDK, chocking victim, leftover crack, morning glory, LOS CRUDOS, the lurkers, misfits, MUNICIPAL WASTE, nurumberg, ramones, rancid, the ruts, screeching weasels, the queers, SKINFLICKS, skrewdriver, sub kids, SUICIDAL TENDENCIES, the toasters, the disregardables, unseen, the weirdos, the adolescents 

just to name a few


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

it's not classic or nasty punk but it's considered celtic punk.


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

it's not like the UK Subs, Sham 69, Peter and the Test Tube Babies, Dk's


----------



## skiskate (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah I love it, The casualties are amazing, the corporation, rancid, misfits, transplants, the clash, sex pistols, the 3 tards, dkm, i got more that i cant think of.


----------



## airman (Dec 1, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> I'm all about punk when I'm smoking or just chillen. Misfits, AFI (old), Bad Religion, and Rancid just to name a few of my favorites
> 
> Tom


 
Yeah man. What the hell happened to AFI anyways. I saw them in '97 and they were pretty damn good, and they seemed true to the music. Now they just wear make up and whine a bunch.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 1, 2008)

airman said:


> Yeah man. What the hell happened to AFI anyways. I saw them in '97 and they were pretty damn good, and they seemed true to the music. Now they just wear make up and whine a bunch.


Man don't even get me started. It has been a downward spiral (in my eyes) since Black Sails in the Sunset album. It's all good though, I just hope that Davey Havok is happy as a sell out :/

Tom


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 2, 2008)

afi has always kinda.............sucked

sorry, my take on it


----------



## topknot (Dec 2, 2008)

stalebiscuit, you are my kinda fuckin crusty dirty punk!


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 4, 2008)

topknot said:


> stalebiscuit, you are my kinda fuckin crusty dirty punk!


glad you enjoy it

thats how i try and roll

ohhh check out a band called sick on the bus


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 4, 2008)

aw shit yeah man. I love listening to punk when I'm high. especially when I'm with friends....awesome times. I'm diggin on Bad Brains and Minor Threat most of the time.


----------



## Zero Pt. Zero (Dec 4, 2008)

Stalebiscuit you forgot others like the Angry Samoans, the Offs, LCB, Casualties, Anti-Heros, the Blood, Anti-Nowhere League, early Fugazi, the Damned, OxyMoron, 4 Skins, Black Randy and the Metro Squad, US Bombs, Leaving Trains, Iron Cross, Samhain, Regan Youth, Gray Matter, Angelic Upstarts, Slaughter and the Dogs, SS Decontrol, Vice Squad. I could go on and on.......................


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 4, 2008)

Zero Pt. Zero said:


> Stalebiscuit you forgot others like the Angry Samoans, the Offs, LCB, Casualties, Anti-Heros, the Blood, Anti-Nowhere League, early Fugazi, the Damned, OxyMoron, 4 Skins, Black Randy and the Metro Squad, US Bombs, Leaving Trains, Iron Cross, Samhain, Regan Youth, Gray Matter, Angelic Upstarts, Slaughter and the Dogs, SS Decontrol, Vice Squad. I could go on and on.......................


i havent heard of alot of them

im not a punk, i love punk music

also, i didnt forget them, i just listed the ones on my library right now (my library has been erased a total of 6 times in the past 4 years)

i love me some 4skins, the damned, angleic upstarts i did mention, and every now and then casualties (their new stuff is kinda.....not for me)

but, i really do hate fugazi, minor threat, or anything ian mckay backed......i couldnt get into the whole straight edge thing, and plus i just didnt care for the music itself. GBH is the same way with me, they are ok, but i just dont like alot of their songs for some reason


----------



## Zero Pt. Zero (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate straight edge myself. Always have. But if you have time, check some of those bands out. Even if you aren't a punk, you sure have good taste in music. Here a few more... Funeral Dress, Fear, Soul Side, Furious George, 999, Descendants, Bikini Kill, Plasmatics, the Briefs, Poison Idea, Ignition, Government Issue, DI, Toy Dolls, Overkill the band that put out the LP Triumph of the Will..................


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 5, 2008)

[youtube]QxrNZcV96hQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hank (Dec 6, 2008)

Melvins, Firehose, Meat Puppets, Nirvana, Butthole Surfers, Mudhoney..........................

-Hank


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 6, 2008)

Hank said:


> Melvins, Firehose, Meat Puppets, Nirvana, Butthole Surfers, Mudhoney..........................
> 
> -Hank


thats more grunge

fuck that west coast crap (butthole surfers are interesting though)


----------



## topknot (Dec 7, 2008)

i listen to alotta crust punk, and i don't know if any of you know what that is, but bands like DooM and Anti Cimex are pretty good examples. Also, The Germs and Darby Crash Band have to be my favorite bands. Darby was simply revolutionary


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 8, 2008)

topknot said:


> i listen to alotta crust punk, and i don't know if any of you know what that is, but bands like DooM and Anti Cimex are pretty good examples. Also, The Germs and Darby Crash Band have to be my favorite bands. Darby was simply revolutionary


i like the germs the best out of all fo those bands

their manimal song....hell ya

also grab-ass charlestons is a band you should look into


----------

